# Rebel media conference in Toronto



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Is anybody attending?! 



> It’s going to be a full day of fascinating speeches, great food, and just hanging out with your favourite Rebel personalities and special guests, including:
> 
> WHERE: 50 Gervais Drive — Toronto, Ontario.
> 
> ...


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I wonder if there's any significance that the venue is Canada Christian College (an evangelical movement), and right beside

- Japanese Canadian Cultural Centre
- Ethiopian Evangelical Church
- The Ismaili Centre (dedicated to cultural diversity)

gibor, this is really great. After attending the event you can browse the nearby cultural centres and learn for example about how innocent Japanese Canadians suffered during WWII as they were rounded up and sent to prison camps -- all because of a paranoia about Japanese combatants in our midst.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

You'll love it Gibor. 









The Rebel's Ezra Levant is from my city. He'll say this: 
1) _Donald Trump's influence on politics and society_: He's splendid. America will be great again. 
2) _Life in Canada under Kathleen Wynne, Rachel Notley, and Justin Trudeau_: The sun don't shine anymore. 
3) _Carbon taxes and environmental extremism_: Carbon taxes bad, recycling is for extremists. 
4) _Political correctness:_ Bad, unless you are talking about Israel. 
5) _The culture war:_ First thing we do, let's kick out all the brown people.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

olivaw said:


> You'll love it Gibor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm lovin' it . Ezra should be our PM!


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Political correctness: Bad, unless you are talking about Israel.


 AFAIK, Ezra is the only Jewish in Rebel.... if not Ezra, all Liberal media would be talking about Rebel as anti-semitic organization.... Antisemites like to blame others in antisemitism....

Almost everyone on CMF implying that media in Russia is not free and controlled by government, thsi is why they don't let opposition speak on TV .... I want to see how free is Canadian CBC, CTV etc... would they show Rebel Media conference?!


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Levant makes an occasional good point but is a little nuts. His anti-Roma nonsense was particularly egregious.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

gibor365 said:


> Antisemites like to blame others in antisemitism....


Thanks for the heads up Gibor. Next time I see a CMF poster accusing another of antisemitism, I'll know that they are projecting their own antisemitism. :snowman:


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

olivaw said:


> Thanks for the heads up Gibor. Next time I see a CMF poster accusing another of antisemitism, I'll know that they are projecting their own antisemitism. :snowman:


This statement is not relevent to you, you are still in top group of antisemits on CMF


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

gibor365 said:


> This statement is not relevent to you, you are still in top group of antisemits on CMF


More relevant - did you buy your ticket to Hatefest 2017 yet? Ezra needs the cash.


----------

